# Clams in Murrells Inlet



## Mr. Hand (Jun 15, 2009)

A buddy and I are coming down soon to rent a boat from Capt. Dick's and fish the inlet, however my friend is deadset to go for clams. Any tips for this type of activity. Are clams around here this time of year? Would we be better off just buying a couple cans of clam chowder and calling it a day?


----------



## fshnjoe (Sep 11, 2008)

Yes you can, going south from Dicks, towards Huntington SP.
BEWARE MAKE sure ya read the signs along the creek banks, Most are
Private leased lots. You must find signs saying public area. Mostly down
around what is called shell landing. You will need your saltwater licence.
But there are clams under the oyster shells.
Progresso cans are on sale at Krogers!!!!!


----------



## Mr. Hand (Jun 15, 2009)

fshnjoe said:


> Yes you can, going south from Dicks, towards Huntington SP.
> BEWARE MAKE sure ya read the signs along the creek banks, Most are
> Private leased lots. You must find signs saying public area. Mostly down
> around what is called shell landing. You will need your saltwater licence.
> ...




Thanks Again! My friend will be happy to hear this and actually, I wouldn't mind giving clamming a try. I'm gettin' too old to catch food that can run away from me.


----------



## The Skink (Mar 9, 2009)

The beds were closed on Tuesday. might want to check with DNR


----------



## Mr. Hand (Jun 15, 2009)

You know, I've been reading up on clamming methods and none of them mentioned going under oyster shells. Is there a way to locate them? Special tools?


----------



## The Skink (Mar 9, 2009)

you can buy clam rakes that have baskets and tines. you will hear the difference when you hit a clam. It sounds like the tines are dragging across cement, instead of the shell (clangy) sound


----------



## Mr. Hand (Jun 15, 2009)

Thanks Skink! I'm off to Google the rakes now, but I imagine Perry's might carry them. But I must admit that this is starting to sound like work, might just let my friend do the clamming while I pass the low tide with a little crabbing.


----------



## HStew (Jan 8, 2009)

Mr. Hand.."might just let my friend do the clamming while I..."
Up here in n.c. we call it (Clam rake) an "idiot stick"!!!


----------



## Mr. Hand (Jun 15, 2009)

Are you suggesting that clamming is a futile endeavor?


----------



## The Skink (Mar 9, 2009)

I always limit when i use a rake. Gives me more time to harvest oysters


----------



## jlove1974 (Oct 9, 2009)

I didn't think Capn Dick's marina existed anymore 

OH you mean the "Crazy Sister" marina? lol


----------

